# How much is too much?



## ls1norcal (Oct 16, 2008)

I am in the process of changing my pups food from Royal Canin to Innova. My vet suggested feeding him 3 times a day, but from other things ive read, its suggested only 2. Im torn here. 

Also, on the bag on Innova, it says to feed a 20 pound dog 3.5 cups, and a 40 pound 5.75 cups, but it doesnt specify per day, per serving, or whatever. I just want to make sure im not over or under feeding him! 

Is there a general rule of thumb with GSD's?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

How old is your pup? Typically I will feed a pup 3 times aday until 5 or 6 months. Then two times a day and eventually to once a day.


----------



## ls1norcal (Oct 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqHow old is your pup? Typically I will feed a pup 3 times aday until 5 or 6 months. Then two times a day and eventually to once a day.


Hes 15 weeks old today actually. Cant believe I forgot to put that.

How _much_ a day though is the main concern I have.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The general rule of thumb is to never, ever, look at the recommended feeding section on a bag of kibble as it's always wrong and will screw you up every time.

I will feed as much as a puppy wants to eat three times a day until 5 or 6 mos of age or until the pup starts looking chunky, then cut back to free feed twice a day. I do pick up the left over food after the pup is done eating at every meal. Once the pup is feeding twice a day and is starting to look a little chunky is when I start to pay attention to how much he is really eating per meal and then cut back a little. This is when I start measuring the amount fed and no more free feeding. After that, I adjust the amount fed by whether my dog looks thin or chunky and adjust up or down accordingly.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Generally the amounts on the bag are per DAY.

I would feed a 15 week old pup 3 times a day if you are able. I too switch them to twice a day at about 6 months, which is also usually the time they need cut back on the amount they get per day anyway. I feed twice a day for life after 6 months. UNLESS they will only eat once a day. Diva only eats once a day at night, she will NOT eat "breakfast".

Which Innova product are you going to be feeding? If you are feeding an adult (All life stages) formula, the amounts on the bag, a lot of times, need to be roughly doubled for a pup up to 6 months of age.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Elaine
> I will feed as much as a puppy wants to eat three times a day until 5 or 6 mos of age or until the pup starts looking chunky,....


However, being able to feed this way should depend on the pup and it's "food drive". I have had pups that would eat themselves sick if they were free fed. (They would eat ALL the food given AND ask for more at each meal.) Some are like that , others are not.


----------



## ls1norcal (Oct 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDGenerally the amounts on the bag are per DAY.
> 
> I would feed a 15 week old pup 3 times a day if you are able. I too switch them to twice a day at about 6 months, which is also usually the time they need cut back on the amount they get per day anyway. I feed twice a day for life after 6 months. UNLESS they will only eat once a day. Diva only eats once a day at night, she will NOT eat "breakfast".
> 
> Which Innova product are you going to be feeding? If you are feeding an adult (All life stages) formula, the amounts on the bag, a lot of times, need to be roughly doubled for a pup up to 6 months of age.


I'm feeding him innova large breed puppy. Thanks for the info everybody! As of late, he's been devouring his food and then kicking around the bowl like he wants more. I don't think he's underweight but it seems like he always wants more and right now I've been feeding him twice a day about 4.5 cups each.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Recommended feeding guides are always per day, divide the daily total by the number of meals. You can feed a 15 week old puppy twice a day or three times a day, it's up to you. I fed both my dogs twice a day from 9 weeks old. I did do a lot of short training sessions using healthy treats between those two meals, so it wasn't like they had to totally go without food for 12 hours.

Unless your food is an all life stages food that gives you feeding guidelines for puppies, you're probably looking at the recommended amount of food for a 20 pound adult. Young puppies need more calories and should get 1-1/2 to two times as much food as an adult dog of the same weight, which should be adjusted as their growth starts to slow and they near their adult weight. 

I do use the bag guidelines for feeding quantities, but as a guide only - keep a close eye on his condition, you should be able to feel his ribs easily and see the last one or two. If he seems overly skinny (you can see all his ribs), increase his food. If he's starting to get a bit chunky and developing some padding on the ribs, cut back his food slightly. 

Like Tracy, I have a dog that would eat until he exploded. Keefer has always been that way. Free feeding would be a disaster, even as a puppy!







I've also had dogs that weren't that interested in their morning meal but would eat lightly. As long as they're at a healthy weight there's nothing wrong with not dividing the daily total exactly in half and feeding a bit more at one meal than the other. 

Edited to add: Ah, I see he's on a puppy food, so the bag recommendations are for puppies. Obviously.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That is exactly what I mean about them eating their food and still wanting more. That is a LOT of food. Are you using a "real" measuring cup. The most my pup ever got was 4 cups total a DAY. 9 cups a day is a Ton of food.









Forgot to say, since you are feeding a "puppy food" the bag guidlines are intended for a PUPPY. (Obviously







) SO no need to double them like you might have to if you were feeding a an ALS food.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD9 cups a day is a Ton of food.


Yikes!!! I agree. At that rate I highly doubt he's underweight. Is he _overweight_?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BlackGSD9 cups a day is a Ton of food.
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. If he isn't overwieght, I would be changing food and/or having him checked out by a vet to make sure there isn't something else going on. How are his poops?


----------



## ls1norcal (Oct 16, 2008)

I was very mistaken about the food. Im feeding him about 2 1/2 cups, twice a day. For some reason I doubled it up in my head. Thanks for the replies!


----------

